
Ask HN: GitHub slow scrolling on chrome - NicoJuicy
Since today, Github seems to be really slow on Chrome. While other sites are going well.<p>The pages i load are good on Firefox.<p>In particular, i&#x27;m having problems with : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jakesgordon&#x2F;javascript-state-machine&#x2F;blob&#x2F;2.4.0&#x2F;test&#x2F;test_basics.js<p>Anyone else?
======
bitadder
No issues scrolling on Version 65.0.3325.162 for Mac OS on said page.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Thx, version 65.0.3325.162 on Windows here. Weird.

Doesn't seem to be fixed with reboot also.

